# WoW Ventrilo download



## joe58 (Feb 16, 2010)

ok so i play world of warcraft and i have for a while and last night somthing wierd has been happening to my computer. when i open up any file a window opens and it saids "open with" as the title and it has a list of a bunce of stuff in my computer like word, internet explore and other things.and i chose to restart my computer this morning and i did and on the desktop wow and vent where papers with the top right corner folded and when i opened it the same message came up. so i re downloaded vent but when i go to open up after i downloaded it the open with it message came up with that and i found the save file in my computer and i opened it with it and that one open message keept comming up and i cant download it. please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It sounds like you have un-associated your exe somehow.
Open up command prompt (Start > Accessories > Command Prompt) and type in the following.
*ASSOC /? *

Press enter and this should reset all associated programs.
Then please follow this thread.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
You may have a Virus or Malware on your computer.


----------

